# Wiring Two Lights in one box with two switches



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

More info needed. We can't see you connections from here.

Tell us all the cables and all the connections in the boxes you altered. You can skip the grounds. They all get connected together.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

below diagram is based on the hot and neutral incoming at the switch location


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

If you connect all grounds together remember to run a piece of bare or green ground wire to both switches.


----------

